# Canada Sticker Map



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

I recently bought a sticker map of the USA at Camper World. I was told there I could go to their on line site to buy a matching sticker map of Canada. Not so, I ended up emailing Camper World headquarters, they responded that they do not carry such a thing, and that the maker of the US Sticker maps does not even make a similar one for Canada

I have seen them on other RV's and as we travel quite a bit in both countries I would like to display maps of both, showing where we have been.

Any one out there have any ideas?


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

http://www.epgsoft.com/VisitedStatesMap/


----------

